# WOOOHOOO! VetServ!!!



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They now carry epinephrine!!! WOOO! :leap:arty: No more hassle with the quaks up here!  Yeah. Now I will ask them if they can carry Cystorelin!

Sorry....Was just SUPER excited....

I've had an account with them for a long time, but they never carried it, now they do!:wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and is $29.99 for a 30mL bottle


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for letting me know!! I need to place an order and will add this to my list!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm currently in love with them!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> They now carry epinephrine!!! WOOO! :leap:arty: No more hassle with the quaks up here!  Yeah. Now I will ask them if they can carry Cystorelin!
> 
> Sorry....Was just SUPER excited....
> 
> I've had an account with them for a long time, but they never carried it, now they do!:wahoo:


Wwwwwwhhhhhaaaatttttt!!!!! Yay! My vet would not give me any epi when I was vaccinating my goats with CD&T toxoid. I was pretty upset especially since I bought the vaccine from him! Now I'm excited!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, that's me, I'm a helper. Informing the world of fantastical things. Lol! But yeah, I didn't know until today when I was ordering some stuff. Gotta order other things to make the shipping worth while though. But at least it doesnt need next day shipping! It's a non-refridge' injectable.

But its a really good deal, since 1 dose from a vet will cost you $3-4, with this bottle it comes out to a dollar per shot! Way better!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, that's me, I'm a helper. Informing the world of fantastical things. Lol! But yeah, I didn't know until today when I was ordering some stuff. Gotta order other things to make the shipping worth while though. But at least it doesnt need next day shipping! It's a non-refridge' injectable.
> 
> But its a really good deal, since 1 dose from a vet will cost you $3-4, with this bottle it comes out to a dollar per shot! Way better!


LOL!! That's what I love about this site!! I have looked everywhere for it with no luck. I remember when you could order it out of any vaccine company catalog. It was a dime/dozen but now it's "controlled"....pleeeze! My vet wouldn't even give me a syringe full so I know he's gonna be really excited to know that I'll have it at home!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You and me both! I used to get it at my feed store back in the day! Then they quit carrying it, and it went to catalogs, then POOF, off the market. Now I've only seen it at VetServ today. No vet out here likes me because I know whats wrong, all I need them for is the prescription and meds. But they won't ever get me anything now, burnt my bridges a long time ago since I hate paying for them to come out and look at something without them even doing anything, that costs $180! So, you know.... they don't like me.
That's fine! I can get things done myself! Lol! 

And please DON'T tell your vet! Let him think that you need a vet, lol. But with karma, if you tell it might suddenly go off the market again!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If it wasn't avaiable before, how did they expect you to treat a goat who went into anaphalaxis? I've only a very small herd and have not had trouble yet with reactions to shots, but I saw a goat go down in a matter of seconds at a fairground. Apparently one of the herd owners there had epi and administered it right away (even though it was someone ele's goat). The goat's life was saved. I can't fathom the fact that they wouldn't let an animal owner have it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> If it wasn't avaiable before, how did they expect you to treat a goat who went into anaphalaxis? I've only a very small herd and have not had trouble yet with reactions to shots, but I saw a goat go down in a matter of seconds at a fairground. Apparently one of the herd owners there had epi and administered it right away (even though it was someone ele's goat). The goat's life was saved. I can't fathom the fact that they wouldn't let an animal owner have it!


It's becasue its pure adreneline, drug addicts use it. The Gov took it off the market because of that. 
Super hard to get because, whoever is selling it to you can't really know if you have animals or not.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I should have been a vet.....


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

My vet charges a lot to see my animals too so I am super excited to have that available. He gave me two choices when I was vaccinating....1)bring them to the clinic and vaccinate them in the parking lot with him watching to make sure nothing happened or 2)bring them in and have him do it. I was like ok. Why would I freaking do that! I can give a dang shot! LOL! I just want to be a responsible livestock owner who cares about the well being of their animals. I'm fixing to get on my soapbox so I'll just stop! LOL!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I should have been a vet.....


I would love to marry one!!! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

still said:


> My vet charges a lot to see my animals too so I am super excited to have that available. He gave me two choices when I was vaccinating....1)bring them to the clinic and vaccinate them in the parking lot with him watching to make sure nothing happened or 2)bring them in and have him do it. I was like ok. Why would I freaking do that! I can give a dang shot! LOL! I just want to be a responsible livestock owner who cares about the well being of their animals. I'm fixing to get on my soapbox so I'll just stop! LOL!


Haha, yeah what the heck? So he can supervise you give a goat a shot, or do it himself? See that's why all the vets out her hate me. I straight up tell them that they're idiots. Most only gradutate with a D average....

One vet, I had out her a VERY long time ago, probably like 17 years. I had a foal born with contracted tendons, so I wanted her to look at it. The foal also had the runs so I gave him some Kaopectate, the pink antidiarrheal.

When she came out she was all freaking out because the foal had pink poop from the kao, she was flipping out saying I had some crazy wacko disease and I'd never have another foal born again. Ummm, HELLO? It's from the Kao.
She didn't believe me... So she wanted to run all these tests and crap, that would have costed thousands of $$$.
I still have foals born ever year... nothing wrong with my horses!

But that foal lived to be 3 years old, he had corrective surgery multiple times to correct the contracted tendons, but the surgery didn't take. I had animal control called on me weekly, because "that horse is wounded, he needs medical attention! What's wrong with you? Your evil for not getting this fixed!"

Really! He got around just fine, he just walked on his joint above the hoof, so it looked like a club foot kinda. I got tired of being called a monster, animal abuser, etc. and being harrassed by animal control about 2X a week. I put him down.
His name was Spirit, he was a fighter, got around fine on his hoof, kept weight on. Every thing about him was fine, except his foot. He was so sweet, we never gelded him, he was a stud, but he was the nicest horse you'd ever meet.
It makes me sad when I think about all the crap people gave me over him being born with contracted tendons. People are evil. I wouldn't have payed over $10,000 to try to correct it if I didn't care about him!

BUT anyway, I hate some vets that are around these days


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I haven't lost respect for vets yet since every experience has been pretty good(knock on wood) but I have lost respect for doctors since I'm a nurse and know how it sometimes comes down to the almighty dollar.....I'm sure vets are the same but I haven't experienced it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

There is only 1 vet I like and she moved away :GAAH: 
But thats good that you have someone who is helpful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

WOOOOHOOO AGAIN!!!! They carry Cystorellin! Two different sizes, 10mL and 30mL. The 10mL is $36.99 no idea how much the 
30mL is, didn't ask, lol.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> WOOOOHOOO AGAIN!!!! They carry Cystorellin! Two different sizes, 10mL and 30mL. The 10mL is $36.99 no idea how much the
> 30mL is, didn't ask, lol.


LOL!! I don't have to ask who your favorite company is right now do I??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:fireworks:

:wahoo:
:stars:
:leap:
arty:







:ROFL: ok im done, lol..... but no, by all means... guess.... see if you get it right.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol!!:rofl:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

still said:


> Wwwwwwhhhhhaaaatttttt!!!!! Yay! My vet would not give me any epi when I was vaccinating my goats with CD&T toxoid. I was pretty upset especially since I bought the vaccine from him! Now I'm excited!!


It's been hard for the vets to get too. It was still on backorder when I needed to give a CDT shot, so I ended up giving Benedryl first, waiting a bit, then giving the shot. I'm sure the Benedryl wouldn't completely stop a severe reaction, but could reduce the severity. A vet had suggested doing this with a dog that had had a mild reaction to a vaccine before.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

glndg said:


> It's been hard for the vets to get too. It was still on backorder when I needed to give a CDT shot, so I ended up giving Benedryl first, waiting a bit, then giving the shot. I'm sure the Benedryl wouldn't completely stop a severe reaction, but could reduce the severity. A vet had suggested doing this with a dog that had had a mild reaction to a vaccine before.


Hhhhhmmmmmm that's interesting. Maybe that's why they've been so stingy with it then too!:shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't understand why a vet wouldn't be able to get it....?Hmmmm, it makes no sense....Either way, weather or not the vets can get it, the important thing is I got it! lol.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I don't understand why a vet wouldn't be able to get it....?Hmmmm, it makes no sense....Either way, weather or not the vets can get it, the important thing is I got it! lol.


LOL!! You are cracking me up Little-Bits-N-Pieces!! OMG!!:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: At least you humor me! :lol:

But I am happy they carry what I need, I haven't given shots in a long time because of the shock they can get. Don't have to worry now, AND I can get some does that have cycle issues bred now. I win! I win! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , epinephrine creates the fight or flight response in our muscles that combat reactions that some people and animals get from certain drugs , bee stings , etc... clear as mud ?
So , it causes a "rush" effect. Some vets may be unwilling to hand out bottles of epinephrine....just my :2cents:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i bought mine from vet serv years ago - back before they got shut down but their lawyer proved they were legit and vet serv last year or the year before was back online. So they probably have a lot more scrutiny on them then before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Epinepherine isn't made all the time. The vets can't get it because there isn't enough to go around. It was my understanding that it is only made like once a year. I guess the manufacturer isn't making enough money on it so it isn't a priority to make.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I would think the epi is considered a necessity......if you have a reaction you die....maybe they prioritize it? somehow? I'm a nurse and can guarantee not one hospital or doctors office would be without it so I would like to think that my vets office wouldn't be without it either? I wonder how hard it is to make? I could probably go out on any street corner and get some but my vet won't give it to me. Dang druggies.....lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , epinephrine creates the fight or flight response in our muscles that combat reactions that some people and animals get from certain drugs , bee stings , etc... clear as mud ?
> So , it causes a "rush" effect. Some vets may be unwilling to hand out bottles of epinephrine....just my :2cents:


I just don't know anymore, you'd think that a vet would know what a coked out crack head looks like. And I don't think that a junky would go to a vet for any epi.

"Epinepherine isn't made all the time. The vets can't get it because there isn't enough to go around. It was my understanding that it is only made like once a year. I guess the manufacturer isn't making enough money on it so it isn't a priority to make."



I doesn't make sense as to why they wouldn't make epinephrine all the time, vets use it all the time, you'd think it would be in high demeand by them, and since they distribute it to their clients to use when they administer shots in case of anaphylactic shock. 
And I would think if ANYONE could get it, it would be a vet.

No clue, thats what I think, maybe it's just a convoluted mess...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Ask a vet how many times he has had to give epinephrine in a life threatening reaction. I doubt it has very often. Same with a doctors office. I think reactions are very uncommon. But, they do happen. The demand for epinephrine is just not there. I bet the vast majority of production goes to the little kits people carry for insect stings.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Epinepherine isn't made all the time. The vets can't get it because there isn't enough to go around. It was my understanding that it is only made like once a year. I guess the manufacturer isn't making enough money on it so it isn't a priority to make.


I would agree that it comes down to not enough profit from the product for the pharma companies. Rattlesnake anti-venom/venin has had shortages a number of years. That boiled down, from what I heard, to a lack of profit for the companies. Doesn't matter if it will save lives-- if there's not enough profit, they won't make it.

I did a search on "epinephrin shortage." A number of companies make it and the reasons listed on this FDA web site for the shortages ranged from "other" (manufacturing delay) to "increased demand." 
http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/DrugShortages/ucm314740.htm


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm out of it. What is Vet Serv? I seem to remember trying to register for it a long time ago, but I never heard anything back from them, so it completely left my mind until now.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sure the demand isn't that high for it but it's still a neccessity. It makes me so mad that everything comes down to the almighty dollar!  Oh well what can ya do? I completely agree with everything ya'll are saying. It's sad is all I can say.....


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

In_Clover said:


> Ok, I'm out of it. What is Vet Serv? I seem to remember trying to register for it a long time ago, but I never heard anything back from them, so it completely left my mind until now.


It's a company that you can order prescription meds without a prescription from your vet. They apparently have a vet on staff to do the scripts is what I've understood


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.vetserv-usa.com/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I just don't know anymore, you'd think that a vet would know what a coked out crack head looks like. And I don't think that a junky would go to a vet for any epi.
> 
> "Epinepherine isn't made all the time. The vets can't get it because there isn't enough to go around. It was my understanding that it is only made like once a year. I guess the manufacturer isn't making enough money on it so it isn't a priority to make."
> 
> ...


People do crazy things ......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have seen Olympic medalists use drugs and they don't look the part .
They don't have to look like crackheads .
Just saying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> People do crazy things ......


Thats for sure!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

In_Clover said:


> Ok, I'm out of it. What is Vet Serv? I seem to remember trying to register for it a long time ago, but I never heard anything back from them, so it completely left my mind until now.


http://www.vetserv-usa.com/default.htm Here is the website. Great website, I've ordered from them with no problems.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My stuffs almost here!!!!! It's in San Pablo, Ca, only about 6 hours? I don't know, but its a heck of a lot closer than NC!
Its almost here!!!!!!!:stars::stars::stars:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> My stuffs almost here!!!!! It's in San Pablo, Ca, only about 6 hours? I don't know, but its a heck of a lot closer than NC!
> Its almost here!!!!!!!:stars::stars::stars:


Yay!! I'm want to place an order so bad but it's gonna set me back about $350! So I'll just wait


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

still said:


> Yay!! I'm want to place an order so bad but it's gonna set me back about $350! So I'll just wait


 What the heck are you ordering, the entire store?!?!?!? :ROFL: Lol, that's a lot, you must have been out of everything, that's happened to me before.... always best to get them when you are close to needing them/running out. 
I only got 3 things though, about $85 with shipping.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> What the heck are you ordering, the entire store?!?!?!? :ROFL: Lol, that's a lot, you must have been out of everything, that's happened to me before.... always best to get them when you are close to needing them/running out.
> I only got 3 things though, about $85 with shipping.


Lol!!!!!!! I actually have nothing! I'm just now starting to get my "medicine cabinet" built up......my vet is kinda funny about giving me stuff.....of course I haven't needed much but I'm in a "just in case" mode! So yeah the whole store!! Lol


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

> Haha, yeah what the heck? So he can supervise you give a goat a shot, or do it himself? See that's why all the vets out her hate me. I straight up tell them that they're idiots. Most only gradutate with a D average....


There are a lot of misperceptions about what your veterinarian does and why. Most of them are based on assumptions, by people who don't have all of the facts, and are usually only looking at things from one narrow focus, theirs. Well, you know what happens when you assume.

First: charging you for services. Of course he needs to charge you. He can't stay in business otherwise. The cost of drugs is going up all of the time. Many he has to keep in stock in case of an emergency, and replace them when they expire. I can assure you that not all cost him only 29.00 a vial. The same with supplies. Most veterinarians today graduate with a tuition debt of over $200,000.00. That has to be paid somehow. You don't have to be the one to contribute if you chose not to, but if you want a veterinarian to be available when you need him, someone has to pay for it. Even if your vet has been out of school for some time, the costs of running an office are out of sight, and there are many more costs involved than you might assume on the surface.

Liability: this governs just about everything that your veterinarian does. You may think it to be simple greed as the reason for him not just handing you meds at your request, but it is federal law, and most state laws which say that he cannot without a valid client/patient relationship. A valid relationship has been defined by the courts as existing only if your animal has actually been examined in person by your veterinarian. That would explain why vetserv has been in legal trouble. They may occasionally find veterinarians who are hard up, who can't find work otherwise, who are willing to take the risk and authorize prescriptions without a valid relationship, but if and when they are caught, it's their license and livlihood which are on the line. Most aren't going to gamble with that. Ulimately it is for your protection, and that of your animals, if you can get past the shortsighted view. People may swear up and down that they know the risks and accept them, and will not hold the veterinarian responsible, but a) it's funny how that changes if there ever is a problem, and b) it might be completely out of your control. You could plead until you're blue in the face for them to not punish your veterinarian, but the state veterinary boards, the DEA and other agencies don't care. They have their guidelines and they are inflexible. Sure, the kindly old "doc" gave you what you wanted for years, but now he's retired. Even then he was taking a risk, but times are different now, it's even worse. Did you ever think that we'd have to deal with such a thing as NAIS 20 years ago, or the scrapie program? Anyone remember the day when you could cross state lines legally without a health certificate? Your veterinarian has increased regulation to deal with too. He's covering his butt when he offers you "all of those unnecessary tests", and yes they are expensive. Here's a news flash: you are free to decline them. Most vets understand, but at least they can document that they offered them, so that you had everything available to you that is within his capabilities. That's called practicing good medicine. You as the owner can always decide what to do.

Goat medicine: It's no secret that goats are a minor species which aren't covered much by vet schools, drug manufacturers and most vets themselves. A lot has changed since the importation of Boers and the establishment of the meat market, a LOT, compared to before, but there is still a long way to go. It's just common sense that most vets don't focus on goat medicine, when there are so many other things that they need to know, about species which they will see more frequently. If you're lucky you can find a vet who has an interest, who is up front with you about his experience, and willingness to try. You may indeed know a lot more about some of the specifics of goat diseases, but your veterinarian still has much more basic medical knowledge that still applies, which is very important, and which you are discounting by only seeing the narrow view. Some of the best veterinarians for minor species turn out to be those who aren't all that experienced in a particular area, but who have a willingness to learn, by working with a reasonable client who doesn't view their relationship as adversarial from the start. You also might be surprised at just how much becomes available to you after you have developed a good relationship, and he begins to trust your knowledge and abilities. That isn't going to happen overnight,a nd it certainly isn't going to happen with a veterinarian who you call an idiot. How willing would YOU be to go the extra mile, or to even see a client like that? Most veterinarians, esp large animal, have no shortage of pleasant or at least civil clients. They don't need any verbal abuse.

Drug shortages: these have been an increasing problem in the last several years, even in human medicine. You may THINK it unconscionable that your vet doesn't have a certain drug, but it is most likely completely out of his control. There are various reasons, but mainly it stems from the lack of sufficient ingredients that are maufactured under US safety and health standards, coming from other countries including China. In some cases there is only one company or one plant which makes a vital component of a drug, and when they are shut down it can be a few years before an appropriate plant is constucted or a manufacturer can change their process to comply with FDA regulations. Believe it or not, even sterile water for injection was not available from some companies for a time because of problems in the ensuring that it was safe. Things are not always as simple as one would assume on the surface.

I could go on. There are enough issues and side issues here to cover several threads of their own. It all boils down to two things: never assume, and if you want to know why your veterinarian is doing something, simply ask him. Most are willing to tell you, as long as you don't shoot the messenger. Isn't that preferable to just dreaming up reasons about why you think things are? Oh, and I never realized that most veterinarians graduated from vet school with a D average. I'd be interested to hear where that statistic came from.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a valid reason for any Rx meds I need, I personally used to know ALL the vets we have in my county, they passed with a D or C average, and they are just out for money, one of them I happen to know has a drug problem.... They charged me $700 to come out and sell me Bute for a horse with a sprang......
Its way different in the US than Europe.

That was a lot of typing for you though!

Same with doctors out here, they can squeak by and get their license with a D average.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know there are different scpecialty vets, I'm talking about the large animal, and Livestock vets.

I have all the books of study of veteraniary and medicine, I've read them, I look through them every now and then to brush up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What does Europe have to do with what she wrote? She lives in the US too

Your bad experience in the past shouldn't make you out to get all vets. I'm excited to see more and more goat vets and ones with actual knowledge. 

Believe me I've had my own bad experiences too (vet killed one and almost killed another) but I'm grateful I found one finally who listens to me and who has saved some of my goats too because of his knowledge alone. 

I know someone like yourself. She knows as much as the vets. She could be a vet herself it seems. She hated vets. She wouldn't ever give them the time of day. She thought all were the same. Thankfully she kept looking and found 2 practices she can comfortably take her goats to when things are beyond even her. They have saved some very pricy goats lives in more ways then one

Don't turn people away from using vets (especially on here). Not everyone is able to be you and read vet Manuel's and understand them or just understand simple practical things about goats. You are blessed to be able to do so and have the passion for it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> What does Europe have to do with what she wrote? She lives in the US too
> 
> Your bad experience in the past shouldn't make you out to get all vets. I'm excited to see more and more goat vets and ones with actual knowledge.
> 
> ...


It says she lives in new england....

But no, we don't have any goat vets withing 3 hours all the way around, where I live. You can only get a horse vet, or a dog and cat vet. 
And its not just one bad experience, it's so many I can't even count over the past 40 years.

I'm not intending to turn people away from vets, I'm just saying I have given up on the quaks I have over here.
By all means, If there is a goat vet where you live, take advantage of the oppertunity! The people on here who have goat vets, I envy them, I hope some day soon a vet pops up and they are a good one. I use to have a good vet, 2 actually, back in the 70's but they moved out of state.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

New England is the north eastern part of the USA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, haha, I was thinking of England its self, yeah your right, its the USA.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My vet gave me a 50cc vial for $5.00

I was told by the person who led me to VetServe that it is supposed to remain hush-hush because they have been shut down before when word got out. Is that true?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Just so you know, they don't inject the epi (druggies) they use it to make crystal meth and other synthetic amphetamines. They took Epi off the common market about the same time they took Draino and other products that contain lye and the decongestant that really works (which was a form of epi). You can still get lye and the decongestant, but you have to show an ID, can only get 1 container at a time and the government tracks you!

Just my 2 cents from years of drug investigation as a former cop.

Before I asked my vet for the Epi, I was using my own epi pen. I have major allergies, so I have the epi pen. I figured whats good for me is good for my goats, dogs, horses etc. Now its the other way around. Its cheaper for me to get epi for livestock and use that for me if I ever need it!

The vets would not necessarily know who is an animal owner and who is a illegal drug maker because the makers don't always use. They also send other people in to buy the product.

Oh, btw...there are a lot of druggies in the animal world too.

As someone who has lived in New England all her life, sometimes it feels like a different country, especially up here in Maine. People from "away" like to think we are part of Canada! Most of the time you don't even see Maine on the weather map on national news stations. The country ends in Massachusetts (or sometimes Portland, Me, which is in the southern part)!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I know what they do with it (meth, speed, etc.), I used to date cops, marines and men in the army. They told me all about what goes on in the drug world.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Good to know they have epi now


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I actually really like my vets and am lucky to find them because they have goats themselves. OI understand why they don't prescribe epi, and that is their prerogative.

However, when I get a chance to buy epi from Vetserv(despite their perhaps dubious legitimacy), I'm going to take it. It is something I feel that I need for the safety and wellbeing of my animals.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess I don't really understand VetServ. It says on the homepage that it is is for veterinarians worldwide? It asks for a lot of information to register, like State DVM License No and Business name. How do us 'average Joes/Janes' register to buy from VetServ? They really sell these precription medications (like BoSe, banamine, epinephrine, etc.) to non veterinary folks? 

Sorry I am asking a lot of questions. I have a few things I need (banamine is about to expire). But I want to be really sure before registering. 

Do they call you before approving selling a prescription medication? Like, to make sure you are buying it for the right reasons?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> I guess I don't really understand VetServ. It says on the homepage that it is is for veterinarians worldwide? It asks for a lot of information to register, like State DVM License No and Business name. How do us 'average Joes/Janes' register to buy from VetServ? They really sell these precription medications (like BoSe, banamine, epinephrine, etc.) to non veterinary folks?
> 
> Sorry I am asking a lot of questions. I have a few things I need (banamine is about to expire). But I want to be really sure before registering.
> 
> Do they call you before approving selling a prescription medication? Like, to make sure you are buying it for the right reasons?


Hmm, I didn't have to fill out a license # I had to fill out my personal info, address, company name, animals I work with, and thats about it. Maybe they changed it since then :shrug:

But I can get anything from their company, epi, sedatives, anisthetics, etc.
I'll take a look on how to register now-a-days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, I just took a look at it, the "State DVM License No" Is an optional field to fill out, they do not need that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> They really sell these precription medications (like BoSe, banamine, epinephrine, etc.) to non veterinary folks?
> 
> Do they call you before approving selling a prescription medication? Like, to make sure you are buying it for the right reasons?


No they do not need to call you or anything like that. Yes they carry all those Rx meds for non-vet people, and a very large amount of Rx meds they do not have on the site, if you do not see it on the site, you have to specifically ask for it to be added to your cart.
When you sign up for an account they will send you an email if you are approved for the account. Once you are approved, you may order anything that you need.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a awesome vet , one of the best . He is a bit of a drive but totally worth it and i have tossed a sick goat in the truck many a times and found him on his runs and he would treat them right there.
He is a wonderful person , inside an out , on and off the field.
We both talk about what meds I should have on my own for those "just in case" or real emergencies where time is of the essence . I have them 
because of his trust in me and my knowledge of how to use them.
He knows I dont like playing vet and I always call him and ask his advice on everything before I do anything. I dont take injecting my animals with anything lightly and I fear for them because of the things I dont know. But I am guiding by my vet and I am assured by him .
He is a friend and my vet. But I always feel maybe Im bothering him or maybe this is something I can figure out on my own.....my conscience always gets the best of me and the call goes out to him , lol

I dont know enough about goats to be "on my own" with things.
He knows that and appreciates my phone calls and understands how I feel about my girls , he loves goats too  That said , I have hit the lotto so to speak by having him . Ten times over !!

Im not bragging , but there are great vets out there , hard to find , maybe , but they are there.
You may not agree with them sometimes , but you know what , they have the medical knowledge that supersedes our thinking of all the whys , what ifs and all that. 

I havent ordered from vetserv as of yet , I have a account though.
I dont need to really , I wouldnt save anything , thats for sure.
But its good to have in the toolbox anyhow.

Sometimes we cant afford the vets , and we have to rely on learning as we go. Thats completely understandable . And we know for the most part when its out of our control and not to let a animal suffer 
needlessly. We all have the animals best interests at heart.

Just saying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I have a awesome vet , one of the best . He is a bit of a drive but totally worth it and i have tossed a sick goat in the truck many a times and found him on his runs and he would treat them right there.
> He is a wonderful person , inside an out , on and off the field.
> We both talk about what meds I should have on my own for those "just in case" or real emergencies where time is of the essence . I have them
> because of his trust in me and my knowledge of how to use them.
> ...


That is wonderful ! I used to have a vet just like him, when I very first started, but sadly he moved out of state, and I had to learn it on my own, weather through trial and error, or when I finally bought the vet books and read them.

But most of the time when I have not agreed with the vets, is because they overthink things sometimes. It's easy for them to look over the other possiblities.


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

WOW! Several years ago I contacted the breeder referral coordinator of a national dog breed club. She wanted to know which state I lived in, and would send a list of breeders from that state. Seeing as all of New England is about the size and may even be smaller than some entire states, and not wanting to limit my choices to only a few, if indeed any breeders even lived in my state, I asked her to send the list for all of the New England states. She insisted that I request the list for each state seperately, and it fianally occured to me that she had no idea what the New England states were.

One of the most recent Olympics which was held in the US had a problem with people from New Mexico getting tickets. When they would call office which was selling tickets, which was located in the US, they were told that they had to call another number for international sales. People were pleading with them, trying to explain that New Mexico was indeed in the US. One agent was even known to tell people, "New Mexico, Old Mexico, it doesn't matter. All sales to Mexico must go through the international office."

But no big deal. Maybe all non-veterinarians graduated with a D in geography.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was a straight A student, and have several degrees and licenses in many trade school colleges. But no, instead of New England, I back here we call those states Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusets, Roade Island, and Connecticut.
I live at the extreme opposite of the US from where you are, back here we all call them by thoses states, Trips us up when were hear New England, and we have to remember that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It came! It finally came! My stuff is here!!!:stars: :wahoo: :fireworks: :leap: :clap: arty:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm jealous!! Lol!!! I haven't even ordered yet!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ugh, well it was an awful week long wait! I was cheap and did the cheapest shipping. I waited ALL DAY for it to come. It said it was on the truck for delivery at 6:37 this morning. It just got here about 30 minutes ago. :wallbang: :hair:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Ugh, well it was an awful week long wait! I was cheap and did the cheapest shipping. I waited ALL DAY for it to come. It said it was on the truck for delivery at 6:37 this morning. It just got here about 30 minutes ago. :wallbang: :hair:


Did you have to sign for it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No I didn't, he just put it on the inside of my gate, I was feeding when he got here. It comes UPS.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh ok......good....you were just excited like a kid on Christmas morning! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

still said:


> Oh ok......good....you were just excited like a kid on Christmas morning! Lol


 Haha! I'm still a child at heart!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

How long does it take for them to approve your account? What do they do to approve an account? Do they check your background or something?

I seem to remember trying to get an account with them a long while ago, and never heard back from them. Maybe they think I'm some kind of drug dealer. I hope not!!!

I just sent them another sign up. I would like to be able to get some Nuflor without having a vet out.

My vet did give me an Rx for Epi about a year ago. I've never had to use it, thank God. I need to check it to see if it's expired. That's what I hate about some Rx drugs. I end up throwing them out because they expire. And I'm always wondering if "it's still good." I have half a bottle of injectable banamine that is two years expired, and it has become amber colored as opposed to being clear. That I'm pretty sure has gone bad. But I always hang onto the expired meds. in case I don't have current ones. I figure it beats a blank in an emergency, but maybe not. I should just force myself to pitch the stuff.

Thankfully my vet has just approved an Rx for a bottle of injectable and a tube of paste Banamine. I keep both on hand. I have horses, too, and in an emergency I use the injectable. Sorry this post has gotten so long!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

My account was approved the same day.....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Do they sell to just the public (ie us goat raisers) w/o being in a vet. office?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

As far as I know yes.......they have a vet on staff that authorizes the Rx's I guess. I haven't ordered anything yet but my vet is funny about giving stuff at least right now......I haven't gained his complete trust or he's just extra careful which is fine.....but it would be nice to have the meds on hand in case he's not available


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, they sell to private people/farm/ranches that deal with livestock, but you have to have an approved account for them to supply you with anything. Heck you have to have an approved account to even see the products they carry.

My account was approved about an hour after I signed up for one.

Yes, I wuld think that they make sure you do not have any felonies, etc. I'm pretty sure they want to make sure that they're no providing to those kind of people. But I don't know, maybe it just takes them a bit to verify that you actually put down real names and addresses?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm no sure how long it took for me to be ok'd by them, since I am not great about checking emails. I know it was maybe a day at the most.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

In_Clover rule of thumb I was told to go by was 1 year for expired meds and then toss.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> In_Clover rule of thumb I was told to go by was 1 year for expired meds and then toss.


 That's what I go by, unless they are unopened, then I'll still use them up to 4 years later if they are still unopened. I know, bad me!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Well good news for me!! I was approved for an account with Vet Serv!!! Yay! You guys must have gotten me lucky or something talking about it in this thread. Takes a lot of pressure off of me if I really need something and the vet won't sell it.

I've heard the same thing about giving expired meds the boot after one year. I forced myself to discard a bottle of di-methox because I had another one. But the new di-methox I'd had on hand for about a year, and it has a short expiry date, like June of this year (now) Ugh! (I hate it when I get sent meds. with short expiry dates.)

Used to be I'd call and ask about the expiration dates on some meds. before I ordered. Sometimes the customer service rep. would know the date of stock on hand, and others would just say "they didn't know." Sometimes I'm leery when there's a special price on meds., thinking they might have a lot of stock on hand ready to expire. Maybe I'm just too suspicious or something. Probably need to get over that.

Anyway I'm glad that my Vet-Serv account was approved so now I can at least see what they carry.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

"Well I am confused with vet serv. I got approved but couldn't figure out the items I was looking for. To confusing for me and am afraid I will get the wrong thing.. Being new at this. I wanted Baycox and an iron supplement and I cannot find activated charcoal any where. I am so new at this and am scared to death of injecting so am also looking for videos on how to..Would appreciate any help I can get.. I have 3 ND at the moment but will be adding more later on. Just not sure what yet..Outside of wanting one more ND with blue eyes.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Activated charcoal isn't an Rex medication. So that is probably why it is not there.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I know that about activated charcoal but cannot find it anywhere. Jeffers, tractor supply agway ect ect ect


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can buy activated charcoal in the pet stores that sell fish.
Its in the fish supplies isle


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Frosty said:


> I know that about activated charcoal but cannot find it anywhere. Jeffers, tractor supply agway ect ect ect


Here it is at Jeffers http://www.jefferspet.com/toxiban/camid/EQU/cp/VM-T1/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you cant get it for some reason, the pet store kind is good for a emergency


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you Little bits and pieces That solves one problem..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Baycox isn't FDA approved. It has to shipped through Canada from Australia. You get it here http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril/


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Are goat owners using boycox or is there something better to use. Sorry for all the questions just want to do what is best for my girls.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My account was just approved. Within the next paycheck or two, I'll be doing some medication replacement.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

In August/September I'll be ordering again


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> In August/September I'll be ordering again


Already!?!? Dang! I haven't even done my first one yet LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, I gotta get some cystorellin for breeding season this year for the doe that went cystic, and the one that only has monster size babies. I'm ordering later because I don't want to end with a bottle that will expire soon. That's happened before.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

For those of you looking for the Baycox med. at Vet Serv, I did see it. It was listed in the "Specials" category. It was the generic, and in little print it said "baycox" under the description. I saw it because I was clicking on meds. that I hadn't heard of to see what they were.

Haven't placed an order yet. First on my list are Vitamins B1 and B12.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I got my first delivery from vetserv today. Included in that was multimin 90. I have been struggling with low copper despite copper bolusing. So I am certain it will help my crew. I weighed everybody, and they each got a dose based on that weight. 

FYI, it stings like the dickens. My doe Yoko earned the 'most dramatic' award of the day. She screamed more after that injection than when she gave birth! Not to mention, she flopped on the ground and started flailing about. Like the terrible goat Mommy I am, I pulled her to her feet and made her walk it off. She limped around moaning for a good thirty minutes. The other goats yelped and squirmed, but none acted so pathetic. They were back to hay and playing within a couple of minutes. 

The cost difference of multimin 90 on vetserv, compared to valley vet, is huge. But vetserv sure is convenient!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Being a teenager that wants to become a veterinarian and volunteers at an animal hospital, I see both sides of the previous argument. But, like the person from New England said, there is reason behind everything. I understand there aren't alot of goat vets out there. I want to specialize in goat's in vet school and then hopefully get my name out there so I can attract goat owners from all over. it's going to be a challenge because you'll have to start real small, but hopefully I will gain more and more clients, trustworthy clients. I love goats and I love working with their owners giving pointers and seeing how everyone handles their goats differently. That's why I really like where I volunteer. I have met some other goat owners and we compare notes. And I have also taught the vet tech there a little bit about CL. It's an amazing experience. The veterinarian I work with talked about actually hiring me next summer. I'm so excited about it because he doesn't want to do it just because, he wants to do it because he's impressed with my work and what I've learned. I really really hope he follows through with his decision.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would like to add a little to this thread. Vetserv is great. I have ordered through them with no problems. However, they are fairly pricey. It pays to shop around. My vet "usually" beats their price by a significant amount. Sometimes half the price before shipping.

GT


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> I would like to add a little to this thread. Vetserv is great. I have ordered through them with no problems. However, they are fairly pricey. It pays to shop around. My vet "usually" beats their price by a significant amount. Sometimes half the price before shipping.
> 
> GT


It will be nice for me because my vet is kinda stingy when it comes to giving me stuff LOL! Maybe he's been burned in the past by customers I don't know.....


----------

